# What is the earliest DPO you can test?



## goodcents

Trying to figure that out....

I am a fertility dunce!


----------



## Stream

A sensitive test will detect a pregnancy 3-4 days past implantation, and implantation occurs (generally) between 5 and 10 dpo. It's fairly rare, though not unheard of, to get a BFP before 12 dpo or so. The longer you wait, the better your chances are of not getting a false negative (but it's so much more fun to test early!). Good luck!!


----------



## goodcents

Thanks Stream ~ I was hoping someone was going to answer!

And yes - so much more fun - but more expensive toooooo!!!!


----------



## crazy_eights

Most of the sensitive test (they are the ones that say you can test before you miss your period) will test pos. around 10 dpo. Good luck!


----------



## LylasMom

I think it totally depends on so many things and that is why it's best to wait so that you are not disappointed. With my DD I tested - at 11 dpo, and + at 12 dpo, which was the day that I was due for af. I was very regular and was having sxs too.

This time I'm having sxs, but only had 2 ppaf so I'm not regular and don't really know when to expect af. It's too early for me, so I'm going by possilbe conception and will test 12 days after that.


----------



## sleet76

I just tested positive yesterday at 11DPO. It was really faint, but there. I tested positive with my DD at 12 DPO, again faint. I was supposed to wait until Friday to test this month (14 DPO) but I am compulsive! I expected a negative, but got a nice positive! Good luck! Maybe we'll be due at the same time??


----------



## Attached Mamma

Quote:

I tested positive with my DD at 12 DPO, again faint.
What does DPO stand for? When you say 12 DPO is that 12 days past possible conception? My husband & I are following our fertility, and actually trying to test it out first for a few months & then try to get pg, but I think we may have messed up (although we would be elated anyway), so I was also wondering how early you can test for pg?

I think I figured it out, DPO (days past ovulation)?


----------



## Raven67

Yes, it's Days Post Ovulation. I tested at 19 dpo and got a positive with my daughter, very faint.


----------



## Tiggs

I tested positive with both of my pregnancies at 10dpo with cheap saveontests.com dip style tests. The second line was light then but it was definately there.


----------



## USAmma

9-10 DPO for me, using a test from the 99 cent store. It was so early that my OB was not willing to do a urine test at his office but instead did a blood test to confirm the cheapo test. lol!

Darshani


----------



## weebitty2

I got a VERY light + at 9DPO .. but it didn't darken up much until almost 20DPO


----------



## sun-shine01

I tested + at 9 dpo with Clear Blue Easy.


----------



## goodcents

You know, for as curious as I was about this, I can't remember exactly how many days past I tested. But I think it was about 10 and yes I got a faint but definitely-still-there









Due with no.2 11 april 2005.


----------



## Lexymama

Congratulations!!


----------



## goodcents

Thanks lexymama!


----------



## MyCalling

Congratulations! I'll see you over in the April 05 section. I'm due the day before you.


----------



## Meli65

I wonder what you should do when you're not sure when you o'ed -- I haven't been temping, and the only reason why I think I should test is because I was consumed with the need to make a baby over the weekend right around when I should have been ovulating, judging by the calendar.

Just bought three tests from SaveOnTests, so I can afford to test too early, I guess


----------

